# i30 starter or ignition switch



## jestep (Jun 22, 2004)

I have an 2001 i30t, same thing as the 01 maxima except it has an analog clock... The ignition recently stopped working, trying to figure out if it is the starter or the ignition switch. Have double checked the battery and had the alternator and battery replaced about a month ago. When I turn the key, there is 1 click but then nothing. No clicking or grinding, or any sound at all. 

I've read somewhere that no sound normally means it the ignition switch and not the starter. Just trying to figure out which part to replace. Local shops want more than $800 to replace the thing, which is completely ridiculous for such an accessible and easy to swap part.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Sounds to me like starter...as you said you at least get a click then nothing.


----------



## jestep (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, it's a single click and then silent. My wife mentioned it making the typical clicking noise 1 time about a week ago but I didn't hear it and it only happened once and was then working fine.


----------

